# Kimber Solo Extended Mag Source



## jblack58 (Oct 23, 2011)

For those members wanting the 8 rd extended magazine for the Solo, I found a site (Rockwell Arms) that advertises they have them available for $19.95 + $10.00 shipping total/order with delivery in 1 to 3 weeks.


----------

